# FS/FT: Tank Shutdown Live Rock for Sale (SOLD)



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

About 30 Pounds Left (rocks in the right hand side in the picture)
$4.5 / pound
$3.75 / pound IF BUY ALL

Live Sand, about 20 pounds - $15

call 604-3767320
EQUIPMENTS NOT FOR SALE


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

pic of naso tang wud u do 30 buck


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> pic of naso tang wud u do 30 buck


Price Firm


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

u get out this way at all?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu, read the rules again please. No low ball offers will be tolerated.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> 5 dolla drop really u gona ***** over that people low ball way lower than that


take it easy, peace!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

dude its a 5 dolla drop and he whines ive been lowballed buy a hundred buck before


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> dude its a 5 dolla drop and he whines ive been lowballed buy a hundred buck before


Just make the offer via PM next time and we don't need to bring it into the forums, and if he says 'no' its no... his prerogative to sell it for whatever price he wants whether you find it reasonable or not....


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

dZilla said:


> Just make the offer via PM next time and we don't need to bring it into the forums, and if he says 'no' its no... his prerogative to sell it for whatever price he wants whether you find it reasonable or not....


well im getting it so peace out


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> 5 dolla drop really u gona ***** over that people low ball way lower than that


way to swear in a family-friendly forum. maybe next time you can learn to keep your foul language to yourself please?


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

how many lb of LR in total?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't measure them, but roughly between 50-70 pounds


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Take everything tonight for $3.50/pound. I need to shut the tank down.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available..


----------

